# Dogs of all Nations 1915



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting downloadable book.

Written in 1915 for the worlds fair.

Internet Archive: Free Download: Dogs of all nations

The PDF download is easy to zoom..

Some of the dogs look the same as today, some much different.

The GSD is interesting, and there are two more pics in the police dog training section closer to the back, a GSD doing bite work and one scaling an 8foot 6inch high wall.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Really cool to see! Thanks for posting!


----------

